# How to tie in weeping tile



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

I want to put a weeping tile on an exterior wall, but im not sure how to tie it in. 

Do i tie it in into an existing weeping tile in my house? If so, how deep is the weeping tile installed in the house?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Are you defining weeping tile as a slitted drainage tube?
They are generally installed at the footing level of a structure.
Are you installing an addition to a house with a weeping tile system already in place?
An initial post should contain a significant amount of information so other people understand the scope of the job.
Ron


----------



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

the weeping tile is like a drainage tube. The cool room in my house was an addition when i bought the house. The outside foundation wall around the cool room was never waterproofed so im gonna waterproof the foundation, and also put a weeping tile.

My house should have an existing weeping tile. So do i tie into the existing weeping for the new weeping tile?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can either tie it in or do a separate system for the addition. If you tie it in, you will need to know the direction of slope so you don't introduce a volume of water up into a down sloped system.
Ron


----------



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

If i wanted to make a new system for the weeping tile, how do i do it? 

thanks for the responses anyways.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

humberguy said:


> If i wanted to make a new system for the weeping tile, how do i do it?
> 
> thanks for the responses anyways.


The only way I would know if a new system was better then to tie into the old system was to actually see the property.
You need to gather the water up and put it some place. Can you do that with a new system or is it easier to tie into the one you have now and use that dispersal area? 
Ron


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I would suggest simply "tieing" into the existing exterior draintile IF they are present when you dig the area up. Keep the new tile the same elevation as the existing, or the tile will be in-effective.

For tieing black 3" tile to concrete tile, you can either bend the end around toe make a close mate between the two, covering any gaps with larger stone, OR purchase a black plastic connector that should friction fit into the concrete tile fairly tight. Either way, you by no means need a perfect, water tight connection here.


----------



## humberguy (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok, it seem easier to tie into the old weeping system, ill just do that then.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## alltrade (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone know what the black plastic membrane with knobs on it that gets attached to the exterior basement wall, is called?


----------

